# question on cleaning a piece of equipment ive never used before



## Chef Andy (Aug 13, 2014)

So new job I'm at now has one of these dreaded things:







Anyone have any good ideas to clean the grooved section? I'm struggling to get it up to my standards for cleanliness.


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 13, 2014)

get it hot, dump some white distilled vinegar on it and scrub it with a grill wire brush


----------



## chefcomesback (Aug 13, 2014)

Can you take it apart? We soak our grill parts in degreaser solution overnight once every week. If it is too dirty you may try that too


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Chef Andy (Aug 13, 2014)

Can't take it apart, it's not a grill its literally a grooved flat top section attached to the flat top. 

Will try the white vinegar method and report back.


----------



## chefcomesback (Aug 13, 2014)

White vinegar sounds like the way to go then


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Chef Andy (Aug 13, 2014)

The kitchen is all 100% new, so It's not that dirty, I just want it to be shiny every time I'm done cleaning it haha.


----------



## ShaggySean (Aug 13, 2014)

What restaurant did you move to


----------



## CutFingers (Aug 13, 2014)

Be careful with vinegar. Use it but don't spill it inside near electrical. All these modern day kitchen gadgets just don't compare to our vintage tanks of gear. Bar keepers friend works good on stainless but don't let it linger or the oxalic acid will stain it.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 13, 2014)

Pickle juice is a cheap alternative to white vin.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 13, 2014)

That grooved section looks like a pain to clean. I've used this product before with good results.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DSLNP4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## panda (Aug 13, 2014)

lemon juice and balled up tin foil


----------



## mistascoopa (Aug 14, 2014)

panda said:


> lemon juice and balled up tin foil


lus1:

When my knives ever get a bit of rusti starting to build, this combo helps clean it off real well.


----------



## Boondocker (Aug 14, 2014)

throw it in the garbage, buy a new one.


----------

